# guarderia nocturna



## la_rubia

ciao tutti, come tradurreste "guarderia nocturna" riferito a un servizio di un hotel.


----------



## infinite sadness

la_rubia said:


> Ciao *a* tutti, come tradurreste "guarderia nocturna" riferito a un servizio di un hotel.


Io lo chiamerei "servizio di vigilanza notturna".


----------



## la_rubia

infinite sadness said:


> Io lo chiamerei "servizio di vigilanza notturna".




grazie, ma credo si riferisca ai bambini (la guarderia è il nido), dovrei aggiungere "per i piu' piccoli"? Vigilanza mi sa tanto di "polizia"..........


----------



## infinite sadness

Ah, non lo sapevo. Allora, non lo so.


----------



## Estopa

Servizio notturno di baby-sitting?


----------



## Spiritoso78

Ciao Estopa,

también serviziobabysitterinalbergo.


----------



## la_rubia

grazie ma purtroppo il babysitting è un'altra cosa, è personale, la babysitter va in camera...questo invece è uno spazio comune. Una stanza dove tengono i bambini dalle 6 alle 24 cosi' i genitori cenano in pace 
Mi sa che optero' per un "servizio miniclub notturno".......purtroppo la parola "guarderia" non ha una traduzione esatta in italiano......


----------



## ursu-lab

Secondo me è "serale", non "notturna", perché dovrebbe trattarsi del periodo di tempo che va dalla cena al dopo cena. Se scrivi "notturna" sembra che si occupino dei bambini durante la notte e che i genitori li vadano a riprendere l'indomani mattina. Cosa che dubito venga permessa in un hotel... A parte il fatto che sarebbe ai limiti della legalità (responsabilità nei confronti dei minori).  
In spagnolo si dice sempre "noche", ma in italiano la differenza tra sera e notte è notevole.


----------



## la_rubia

ursu-lab said:


> Secondo me è "serale", non "notturna", perché dovrebbe trattarsi del periodo di tempo che va dalla cena al dopo cena. Se scrivi "notturna" sembra che si occupino dei bambini durante la notte e che i genitori li vadano a riprendere l'indomani mattina. Cosa che dubito venga permessa in un hotel... A parte il fatto che sarebbe ai limiti della legalità (responsabilità nei confronti dei minori).
> In spagnolo si dice sempre "noche", ma in italiano la differenza tra sera e notte è notevole.



si si hai ragione! me ne sarei accorta sicuramente ricorreggendo ma grazie mille!


----------



## ursu-lab

(Servizio di) Ludoteca serale? Immagino che ci saranno dei giochi per distrarre e intrattenere i pargoli...


----------



## la_rubia

ursu-lab said:


> Ludoteca serale?



e se invece di giocare li fanno dormire nei lettini?  Dai credo che "(servizio di) miniclub serale" credo vada bene......


----------



## ninux

la_rubia said:


> e se invece di giocare li fanno dormire nei lettini?  Dai credo che "(servizio di) miniclub serale" credo vada bene......


 
Io veramente miniclub non l'ho mai sentito riferito ai bambini...

Ludoteca in effetti si riferisce ai giochi (dal greco ludos) ma pure la parola club, mi suggerisce che li fanno bere ai pargoletti, o gli danno attività ... Purtroppo mi viene in mente solo il termine inglese nursery room, però ci dovrebbe essere l'equivalente italiano, e sono contrario all'eccesso di inglesismi nella lingua italiana.


----------



## la_rubia

ninux said:


> Io veramente miniclub non l'ho mai sentito riferito ai bambini...
> 
> Ludoteca in effetti si riferisce ai giochi (dal greco ludos) ma pure la parola club, mi suggerisce che li fanno bere ai pargoletti, o gli danno attività ... Purtroppo mi viene in mente solo il termine inglese nursery room, però ci dovrebbe essere l'equivalente italiano, e sono contrario all'eccesso di inglesismi nella lingua italiana.



ma come mai sentito, nei villaggi vacanze (hotel all inclusive) c'è sempre (intrattenimento/animazione bambini...detto miniclub!)....Probabilmente non sei tipo/a da villaggi  (neanche io a dir la verità ma ora che ho due piccoli mostriciattoli forse ci faccio un pensierino hahahaha)


----------



## ninux

la_rubia said:


> ma come mai sentito, nei villaggi vacanze (hotel all inclusive) c'è sempre (intrattenimento/animazione bambini...detto miniclub!)....Probabilmente non sei tipo/a da villaggi  (neanche io a dir la verità ma ora che ho due piccoli mostriciattoli forse ci faccio un pensierino hahahaha)


no... Non sono tipo da villaggi... Però tu stessa hai detto che miniclub è di intrattenimento/ animazione... Non li mettono a nanna..


----------



## la_rubia

ninux said:


> no... Non sono tipo da villaggi... Però tu stessa hai detto che miniclub è di intrattenimento/ animazione... Non li mettono a nanna..



si, ma la "guarderia nocturna" credo sia diversa, e quindi anche per questo è difficile da tradurre...


----------



## ninux

nido serale?


----------



## Estopa

En realidad la palabra "nocturno" normalmente no se refiere a la tarde.

Si el servicio es de las 6.00 a las 24.00 horas no puedes decir que sea "nocturno", sino "durante toda la jornada". 

Quizás tengan un servicio adicional de baby-sitting en la habitación si los padres quieren salir por la noche. Ese sería el servicio nocturno de guardería.


----------



## ursu-lab

Estopa said:


> En realidad la palabra "nocturno" normalmente no se refiere a la tarde. Infatti. In Spagna, se esci a cena o dopo cena, è "por la noche", ma in italiano è "di sera", come "La febbre del sabato *sera*". "Tarde" in italiano si dice "pomeriggio", se è prima di cena.
> 
> Si el servicio es de las 6.00 a las 24.00 horas no puedes decir que sea "nocturno", sino "durante toda la jornada". Questo sarà un lapsus, 6 = 18h, immagino.
> 
> Quizás tengan un servicio adicional de baby-sitting en la habitación si los padres quieren salir por la noche. Ese sería el servicio nocturno de guardería.



Allora in questo caso sarebbe "baby-sitting serale". Ma se *una persona viene in camera tua (=il bambino non si muove e NON è tenuto insieme ad altri bambini)*, avrebbero dovuto usare direttamente la parola "*canguro*" (baby-sitter, appunto), no? .


----------



## Larroja

la_rubia said:


> c*C*iao tutti, come tradurreste "guardería nocturna" riferito a un servizio di un hotel?





la_rubia said:


> g*G*razie, ma credo si riferisca ai bambini (la guardería è il nido), dovrei aggiungere "per i piu' più piccoli"? Vigilanza mi sa tanto di "polizia"..........





la_rubia said:


> g*G*razie ma purtroppo il babysitting è un'altra cosa, è personale, la babysitter va in camera... q*Q*uesto invece è uno spazio comune. Una stanza dove tengono i bambini dalle 6 alle 24 cosi' così i genitori cenano in pace
> Mi sa che optero'ò per un "servizio miniclub notturno"....... purtroppo la parola "guardería" non ha una traduzione esatta in italiano......





la_rubia said:


> si si *Sì sì,* hai ragione! m*M*e ne sarei accorta sicuramente ricorreggendo, ma grazie mille!



*Ciao La_rubia e benvenuta su WRF! 

Tra le nostre ---> regole <---, che ti invito a leggere con calma, ce n'è una molto importante, visto che siamo in un forum di lingue: è quella che raccomanda un uso corretto delle maiuscole, dell'ortografia e della punteggiatura. Nello specifico, dice così: 




11. Scrivete in linguaggio standard.
Questo forum è un punto di riferimento per tutti gli studenti che sono impegnati nello studio di una lingua straniera: l'uso corretto delle maiuscole, della punteggiatura e la corretta ortografia sono obbligatori.
Salvo il caso in cui sia argomento di discussione, scrivere in stile chat/SMS non è consentito.
Non è ugualmente accettabile scrivere messaggi TUTTI IN MAIUSCOLO.
		
Click to expand...


Certa della tua collaborazione, ti invito a tornare a trovarci.

Saluti, 
Larroja
moderatrice*


----------



## la_rubia

Estopa said:


> En realidad la palabra "nocturno" normalmente no se refiere a la tarde.
> 
> Si el servicio es de las 6.00 a las 24.00 horas no puedes decir que sea "nocturno", sino "durante toda la jornada".
> 
> Quizás tengan un servicio adicional de baby-sitting en la habitación si los padres quieren salir por la noche. Ese sería el servicio nocturno de guardería.




Ho scritto male, dalle 18h alle 24h. El servicio no creo que sea de baby-sitting, sino de guardería. De todas formas muchas gracias a todos!

NIDO SERALE mi piace, ma sono indecisa perchè nido implica che i bambini siano molto piccoli mentre guardería è più vago.


----------



## la_rubia

Larroja said:


> *Ciao La_rubia e benvenuta su WRF!
> 
> Tra le nostre ---> regole <---, che ti invito a leggere con calma, ce n'è una molto importante, visto che siamo in un forum di lingue: è quella che raccomanda un uso corretto delle maiuscole, dell'ortografia e della punteggiatura. Nello specifico, dice così:
> 
> 
> 
> Certa della tua collaborazione, ti invito a tornare a trovarci.
> 
> Saluti,
> Larroja
> moderatrice*



Mea culpa, purtroppo scrivo sempre molto di fretta...ma cercheró di fare molta più attenzione


----------



## ursu-lab

Be', la "guardería" è teoricamente da 0 a tre anni. Il "nido" anche, no?


----------



## Estopa

Si es de las 18.00 a las 24.00 horas lo entiendo mejor. Será como decís vosotras.

Pobres críos, ¿no?. Me parece un abuso poder tenerlos ahí "aparcados" hasta las 12, sobre todo si son tan pequeños como la palabra "guardería" sugiere.


----------



## Tomby

Che cosa ne pensate di "asilo nido serale"?


----------



## ninux

Tombatossals said:


> Che cosa ne pensate di "asilo nido serale"?



a me la parola "asilo" aggiunta a "nido" mi dà l'idea di un'attività  para-scolastica (sarà perché l'asilo è l'anticamera delle scuole  elementari) comunque è solo un'opinione personale; non cambia molto da "*nido serale*", proposto da me, quindi a me sta bene,  e credo anche alla bionda (come dalla sua risposta  n 20)...

In buona sostanza, hai 2 voti a favore ( anche se io propendo + per il semplice *nido serale*)... Vediamo  cosa pensano gli altri.


----------



## la_rubia

ninux said:


> a me la parola "asilo" aggiunta a "nido" mi dà l'idea di un'attività  para-scolastica (sarà perché l'asilo è l'anticamera delle scuole  elementari) comunque è solo un'opinione personale; non cambia molto da "*nido serale*", proposto da me, quindi a me sta bene,  e credo anche alla bionda (come dalla sua risposta  n 20)...
> 
> In buona sostanza, hai 2 voti a favore ( anche se io propendo + per il semplice *nido serale*)... Vediamo  cosa pensano gli altri.



Concordo con l'idea di attività scolastica e quindi ho optato per "servizio miniclub serale" visto che si tratta di un hotel...


----------

